# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Hỏi về spindle china 800w vs1.5kw

## vpopviet

Tình hình là e đang mún mua spindle china mới 
Đang phân vân k biết nên chọn 800w hay 1.5kw
Nhu cầu đục tranh 3d.
E mún hỏi 
1- E. đang có 1con biến tần best 1.5kw thì chạy 2 con 1.5kw được hay k. ( thấy máy cnc của hảng xxx làm thì đấu 2biến tần 1.5kw cho 4 spindle 1.5kw)
2- 800w vs 1.5kw ai ngon hơn ạ. Tại e thấy 800w nhiều khi đắt tiền hơn. 1.5kw
Các bác rảnh thông não e 1 phát ạ

----------


## hung1706

Hàng Spindle chị-na nó có nhiều class và giá tiền tăng theo độ xịn. 800w xịn mắc hơn 1.5kw dỏm là đương nhiên ạ  :Big Grin: .
Nếu bác cho cày gia công thì mua loại 1.5kw bình thường xài collet er11 cày cho sướng, hư thì thay. 
Biến tần nên mua loại xịn hàng cũ mà chơi, 1.5kw thì mua cs 2.2kw chứ chạy 1.5kw mà chơi tới 2 spindle thì nó bốc khói ah  :Smile: )

----------

